# lynx cutter



## azdesigns (May 11, 2009)

Hello All,
I am in search of support for lynx cutter. Unable to find much of anything online. Does anyone still own a lynx? Any information would be appreciated.


----------



## joycedthomas (Dec 11, 2007)

Signwarehouse is where I purchased my Lynx vinyl cutter and they have 24/7 support. When my business was up and running I would call the often. The problem that I am having is the key that came with my software (Ve lxi expert) is broken and since my cutter was purchased sometime ago they do not have the key any longer. To upgrade it would cost around $600. Business is slow so I am not looking for a keyless software that would work with my cutter. Do you have any ideas?


----------



## azdesigns (May 11, 2009)

Thanks for responding. I was beginning to wonder if any one had a lynx at all. Unfortunately I am new to the world of cutters and dont know much about any of it. Thats why I am here to learn as much as I can. I will contact signwarehouse soon. Hopefully there are others out there that can help with they key problems. Seems like we could all find ourselves with the same issues. Have a great day.


----------



## topsthatrock (Jul 26, 2007)

I bought my software of ebay for like 90.00 dollars 
I have a panther from sign warehouse if you did not buy the cutter from them you have to pay for support 

just look on ebay for flexi starter software


----------



## BRC (Mar 27, 2007)

If you bought the software from Sign Warehouse I would call and raise a giant scene and speak to a supervisor and whoever else I had to until they give in. They are just trying to make a sale, not give support. Their prices seem to change with the wind since they offered me an upgrade for half that price from Apprentice 7.5 To Expert 8.0. I bought a used Enduracut as a backup and I had the key but no software. I just waited until they put the driver for it online and still use my old Flexi 6.5 .


----------



## azdesigns (May 11, 2009)

This is probably a silly question, but, could you please tell me about this "key" Is this like a product code that comes printed on the cd case for installation?


----------



## BRC (Mar 27, 2007)

The key is usually a usb device used to "unlock" the software enabling it to be used on your computer. Unlike the old registration keys you can't simply put it onto a second computer. Without it the software is useless so don't loose it or damage it or you are out of luck.


----------



## azdesigns (May 11, 2009)

thanks I was wondering why I received a jump drive looking little thing that appeared to have nothing on it. I guess then after I install the program it will make sense.


----------



## joycedthomas (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks, I have tried to speak to signwarehouse many times concerning this matter with no cooperation. They would be more that helpful if I would agree to purchase their upgrade. I am in the process of working directly with the software manufacturer to see if they could help.

Would anybody know if there is another software that will work with the Lynx vinyl cutter 24 that is much cheaper without a toggle key. I can't believe that is the only software that works with that cutter.
I have a trial version software called SignGo that said it would work but so far it i have not been able to get it to work?


----------



## azdesigns (May 11, 2009)

Is there any other companies out there that sell parts and software for the lynx besides signwarehouse? Allow me to share the rest of my dilemma. See I just purchased a used lynx at the end of August. During shipping from California it was damaged. I dont know what they did while they had the package, but they really screwed it up. They broke the lever/handle that is on the back, they broke the case that covers the motor and really scuffed it up. When the handle broke a piece of the plastic got caught under the motor and the belt and when it was powered up the belt broke. So I am trying to get prices and parts in order to get it repaired back to workable condition and we need the information for the claim with the shipping company. After seeing the name signwarehouse several times I called and emailed them for help. To no avail! There tech representative said the best advice he could give was for me to call back and for $29 a topic they could address it with me. Why in the world would someone need to pay to ask to buy a part? I just dont understand. Anybody know of any other companies or if other brands are compatible for parts? Should I post this somewhere else on the forums?


----------



## BRC (Mar 27, 2007)

You might try a company called GCC. I believe they are the ones that make the machines marketed by Sign Warehouse.


----------



## joycedthomas (Dec 11, 2007)

OK my time is running out. I need a company that could quote me a vinyl cut in red that would be approx 12 x 4 inches. I only need 7. I can send over the artwork today. Help in desperate need...Customer needs work by Thursday.

You can email me at: [email protected]. 

HELP!!!


----------



## artattacksink (Jan 14, 2011)

any one know how to work the Lynx with old version of LXI software from a laptop? the lynx is not seriel its parrellel. I'd rather just bypass LxI and work directly from corel draw! Is there a driver anyone knows of that would help me do this?


----------



## agensop (Dec 11, 2008)

joycedthomas said:


> Thanks, I have tried to speak to signwarehouse many times concerning this matter with no cooperation. They would be more that helpful if I would agree to purchase their upgrade. I am in the process of working directly with the software manufacturer to see if they could help.
> 
> Would anybody know if there is another software that will work with the Lynx vinyl cutter 24 that is much cheaper without a toggle key. I can't believe that is the only software that works with that cutter.
> I have a trial version software called SignGo that said it would work but so far it i have not been able to get it to work?


are you using the setting for the gcc bengal or puma ?? i know thats what i had to do to get mine working so it would be seen by another program. its was like bengal 30 or something like that. havent used that cutter in 2 years. but i remember settings were always gcc bengal or puma, cant remember which one off the top of my head.


----------



## agensop (Dec 11, 2008)

artattacksink said:


> any one know how to work the Lynx with old version of LXI software from a laptop? the lynx is not seriel its parrellel. I'd rather just bypass LxI and work directly from corel draw! Is there a driver anyone knows of that would help me do this?


you need some intermediary program to go between the 2, i found a driver many ages ago but it was i believe from some gcc website. the cutter is a bengal or a puma. i am leaning towards bengal since thats the lower end of their line. if you can get the drivers from gcc world your computer will see the cutter but it wont be able to do a damn thing with it without another program to actually plot the cutting. its not a printer so it wont cut by saying print. 

try downloads for i would try bengal and lynx driver here for the bengal drivers may be for the new version of the cutter so if they dont work try the lynx, its about right time frame.


----------



## Wheeler (Apr 15, 2007)

artattacksink said:


> any one know how to work the Lynx with old version of LXI software from a laptop? the lynx is not seriel its parrellel. I'd rather just bypass LxI and work directly from corel draw! Is there a driver anyone knows of that would help me do this?


You need a *Keyspan* High Speed *USB Serial Adapter Serial adapter *to make work with a laptop.My lxi software wont work with windows 7 64 bit.

My lynx is has serial and parrallel


----------



## Donald5387 (Oct 11, 2011)

Greetings All, 
I have a Lynx 24" cutter using VE Lxi Expert 6.0, and it has been working like a champ until last night when I had the App2.exe (production manager) will not run and is giving me a run-time error. 
Is there anyone out there that can help me with the App2.exe software for VE Lxi Expert? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## eolivarez (Mar 6, 2015)

my lynx S-60 24" stopped working. When I turn the power on the tool carriage starts moving back and forth and does not stop. Anybody having this problem? Help!


----------

